# Penis's ....Penis's Everywhere, Get Used To It



## vostok (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned in more countries than I can think!
Rust has taken the world by storm, ....goodbye F4....GTA5-6-7-8- etc or anthing cool
gone replaced by Rust, land on this island naked and new ....You gotta survive?

not like stranded deep at all this rocks ....lol

no I'm not showing you my penis ..lol

any one else play (yet?)


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 8, 2016)

Dude this shit looks fucking awesome


----------



## vostok (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah ...
you start the game with only ur willie

beat up the next guy for his pants

the next guy for his weapon 

etc etc ...you get the idea

be warned you may get a beating or two

your willie will be the last thing to worry about 

lol


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 8, 2016)

Is the crafting like minecraft?


----------



## vostok (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah there is some crafting done very primitive 

never did mynecraft


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

Are there some pewdeepie lovers?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

How much is this game.. It's like dayZ with weeners


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds to me like he plays the game solely based on the weiner factor.


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

this game looks really fun and interesting cant wait to play it.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

I must obtain.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 8, 2016)

CaregiverGoneGreen said:


> I must obtain.


Sooooooooo much pun-tential, can't keep them all organized without a...

Toolbox.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sooooooooo much pun-tential, can't keep them all organized without a...
> 
> Toolbox.


xD Yassss


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

Aww crap, no chance of it being pirated then, since it's basically a co-op.

But it looks fucking sick, definitely on my list.


----------

